# Träumerei/Dreaming für Klavierquintett/for Piano-quintett



## Florian Linckus

Hi there,

my newest composition is an arrangement of Bach's Praeludium in C-Major and 3 Own vioces for String Quartett, with Octave-doubled Violins for the Melody, the Viola plays the Harmonyvoice and the Cello the Bass.

the piano could be a bit louder in the record but i just won't upload it again and wait so long with 56k modem...^^

hope for some critics,

http://www.florianlinckus.com/Traeumerei.mp3

regards,

FL


----------

